# Russell's breakdown and recovery report



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As some of you may know, I had a bit of a "breakdown" over the weekend, whereby the front near side suspension appeared to be too low. We were parked on a campsite and were due to leave on Tuesday.

This is a reflection on events.

Sunday - 12.45pm, call to Camper Assist to advise that I may have a problem with suspension.

A few minutes later, I got cut off and had to redial.

Approximately 14.15, RAC patrol man on site, the UK agent for Camper Assist.

Approximately 15.15, RAC man leaves, but no clear indication as to the nature of the fault. I questioned whether it was safe to drive, but in the end recovery was arranged. Better safe than sorry.

Rather than just batting on and arranging recovery, I planned it well, working out where I needed to be and why, taking my time to call Camper Assist.

At about 17.00, I contacted Camper Assist again to arrange recovery to Guest Trucks at Coventry. During the call, I advised it was a case of one passenger, one dog and the motorhome, explicitly giving the dimentions and weight etc. There was an issue with Jenny. She was not allowed in the recovery lorry with me, but would have to travel on the motorhome, whilst on the back of the lorry. I refused this and stated I would sign a disclaimer and travel with Jenny in the motorhome. This is not allowed in case of an accident etc - precisely my point though with reference to Jenny. It seemed it was ok to take the risk with Jenny but not me. No way, Jose!

The RAC Commercial vehicle controller phoned back to confirm recovery was being arranged for Monday morning, but again the Jenny issue arose. I asked the RAC for the name of the recovery firm and also to ask them about the dog. Good news, another inbound call - Jenny was allowed in the cab of the recovery lorry with me.

Monday morning came and at 0700, I made a call to Guest Trucks in Coventry to advise I was en route and so on. The receptionist advised that they could not do the work today, but would certainly look at the motorhome and establish the problem, giving an anticipated repair time etc. I asked that if possible, should the vehicle be detained, if I could remain with it within their grounds. This was not a problem. (The receptionist had a dog and so I think he was very aware of the dilemna.)

Enfield Recovery turned up, and took great care when lifting the motorhome, front end up, and also placed wooden boards in situ to make the movement easier. I drove the motorhome onto the lifting device, whilst the Enfield staff took care of their lifting equipment.

Lifting Jenny into the cab of a huge DAF (hooray - it was a DAF - I can still hear it now purring like a kitten, DAF, DAF) was a bit of a struggle but we were soon underway. I had a good natter with the driver and he thanked me for my "gentlemanly" approach - ie not insisting on recovery immediately (Sunday night) and being flexible with my times. I thanked him for letting Jenny in the cab!

Jenny slept like a baby in the lorry. She was on the drivers bed, but I had provided a clean bath sized towel to cover the bed area.

On arrival at Guest Trucks, we waited a few moments and then the foreman took a look. He concluded that the suspension bits needed greasing as they were dry. It is possible that the suspension bits were stuck in the down position. Anyway, Guests greased everything, took the motorhome for a test drive and came back. We left a few moments later. No charge was made. I am now researching whether the Fiat and Alko suspension should have been greased previously when the van had it's first mechanical service.

So, the second time I have used Camper Assist in two years. (The first time was a flat tyre - 41/2 hours to resolve!)

1) Why do we have to call Italy to report a breakdown and why does the initial call take to long?

2) Far better when dealing direct with the RAC. Why can we not just do this?

3) Why can we not have an 01 landline rather than an 0800 number to Camper Assist - thus reducing costs when using a mobile call - certain tariffs etc etc?

I will also add the RAC stated they were only obliged to take me as far as Wolverhampton from the breakdown scene, which was on the CCC site at Oswestry. They were taking me as far as Coventry as good will. I added though that their terms and conditions were to take me to an authorised repairer *OR* any single destination of my choice. I choose Guest Trucks at Coventry and thus this was the destination of my choice.

So why did I want to go to Coventry? Well, the Camper Assist package will provide hotel accomodation if needed for upto five days. I know that the Hilton Coventry will take Jenny as she has been there before - again - a bit of forward planning. Also, if the problem was to do with the Alko chassis, then Alko are just a few miles away at Warwick - more forward planning.

On a scale of 1 to 10, I rate Camper Assist as a 3 at the very best. (It was nice to speak a little Italian to "Paulo" though!)

The RAC can have a 7, but I feel they need to be more aware of the fact that motorhomes and dogs are often found hand in hand, or paw in paw.

Enfield have a 10 for being so courteous and helpful, also providing a call on the Monday morning to state they would have someone with me soon, and also taking more details of dimensions etc, plus of course the Jenny factor.

Guest Trucks - well they did well too, bearing in mind it was short notice.

On my part, I had tried to plan where I wanted to be and why, also taking time to let Guest Trucks know we were coming, rather than just rolling in.

My advice to anyone.....

1) If you have a pet, check your breakdown cover details. Do it now. 
2) If you are a Safeguard customer, note that vehicles under 3500kg and over 3500kg are treated differently in respect of onward travel, hotels and so on. READ THE POLICY CAREFULLY. Note, I did not use the Safeguard/AA, but this was my back up plan.

3) Rather than rushing to make a decision, put the kettle on and think about it. Plan where you want to go and why (might not apply if you are roadside on a wet January on the M55), but even so, you could probably think about this in the time from making the first call to the time the patrol arrives.

4) Have a think now about what would happen if you broke down this coming weekend, on a Sunday as you were about to leave the campsite....

It sounds all doom and gloom, but had there been other issues, then I was best placed to go forward.

My failing was not having the Safeguard/AA number to hand although MHF users provided this.

It is "almost a good thing" to have a breakdown in a non dangerous situation. It is a test of proceedures and so on.

Here are a couple of pics for you. Jenny is seen resting in the lorry, the other two are self explanatory!

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Bugger you got sorted, had the bed all freshly made up too, with me lilac satin sheets :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Seriously glad you got sorted out and without too much trouble, ta for action plan as well, deffo pays to forward plan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell and I'm so pleased all is well and nothing broken.

As you will know, in April 2007, soon after a long and irritating encounter with Camper Assist while in France, I wrote to them and subsequently spent almost a year trying to communicate sending over 40 e-mails and phone calls and appeals to Fiat high-ups all over the place.

I was trying to get much the same things changed with the- then new- Camper Assist policy. It doesn't look as if they took a blind bit of notice of all my suggestions.

Ah well, our Camper Assist policy ran out last week and so we won't tangle with them again....!

(I also asked them to do away with the loud background music which makes it impossible to hear the Italian operator when you are calling on a flaky mobile from a noisy roadside. Has this gone ?)

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well pleased you are all settle Russell it made a good read :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Russell, Essanjay grease the Alko chassis at the 1st year service:

http://www.essanjay.co.uk/services/


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

rayc said:


> Russell, Essanjay grease the Alko chassis at the 1st year service:
> 
> http://www.essanjay.co.uk/services/


Thats nice to hear Ray our van is booked in next week!

Russell did you have any problems being on a suspended tow? no ground clearance issues ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Break down*

Hello again

Ray - thanks for that link. I have found the Alko handbook, and so will check tomorrow if the greasing was done at the first service.

Reference to the tow - I was very worried about this. I drove onto the lifting bit and up I went. After climbing out, the recovery driver made a couple of adjustments and he left the campsite. I followed on foot. He again checked the clearance whilst on a flat road, before proceeding. I took photo's of the back end before setting off as a permanent record. In all honesty, the back end was not down by all that much when the front end was raise. It was certainly closer to the ground, but not "within a whisker" as it were.

All in all, this has been an interesting day in one way or another.

I was expecting to go on a low loader.

Russell


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*tow*

Thats a relief then must say have not seen a M/H on a spec-lift, must remember the photo bit if ever this happens to us, good idea saves any arguments later eh?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Photo's*

I used my mobile to take the pics as this stores the date and time. I also video recorded the initial movement. Call me belt and braces maybe, but better safe than sorry.

I would guess the front end was about 30 inches up.

Russell


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad all is sorted Russell.

I think Camper Assist was only for the first year of ownership?

I have breakdown cover through my Comfort Insurance. Hopefully I will not need it but you just never know. Glad Jenny was ok.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiat*

Hi Rita

Quote from my handbook entitled RAC Camper Assistance for Fiat Motorhomes.

Duration of policy. Subject to your rights to cancel, the policy will remain in force for 36 months from the date of first registration on your vehicle.

Unquote

The above is on page 6, in an orange coloured booklet.

My motorhome is 18 months old.

Russell

Rita - check with Saga re pets and onward travel. Possibly easier to manage when two humans are present rather than one. One person could in theory remain behind or get a hire car.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> I think Camper Assist was only for the first year of ownership?
> .


Rita..it was -might not be now- for 3 years when we got ours ( Feb 2007)

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Would you advise ditching Camper Assist even though you have it for free with a new vehicle? 

I ripped my towball electrics off in France last year at the entrance to a campsite causing the auto gearbox to mal function. It was a French Bank Holiday, most of the garages were closed but Brittania Rescue managed to get a mechanic to me within 2 hours which was a fantastic achievement given the circumstances and he managed to sort out the electrics in less than an hour. 

I think the Brittania Rescue top up to my car policy will only cost about £30.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > I think Camper Assist was only for the first year of ownership?
> ...


The automatic cover with Fiat Camper assist is 2 years but it is possible for the supplying dealer to add a 3rd year. If you only had the 2 year cover initially they will not extend the 3rd year if over 3500kg.

http://www.fiatcamper.com/assistance.php

Russell, it may be wirth getting a Fiat dealership to input your VIN on their system and confirm the 3 years.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I didn't get an orange booklet re camper assist!

Oh well, I think I will just phone the breakdown cover that came with Comfort Insurance, I think they use RAC.

I just hope I don't need them.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camper Assist*

Hi

I personally will not ditch Camper Assist. I have thoroughly scrutinised the terms and conditions and feel that, on the assumption you can communicate with them, then the onward transport and hotel arrangements etc could be very useful.

I also have breakdown cover with Safeguard via default and it has different terms and conditions for vehicles over or under 3500 kg.

I really do feel that an "01" geographical landline would be useful for mobile 'phone users. (You can phone Fiat on 01753 511431 and ask to be put through to Camper Assist, but only in office hours)

Russell


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

When checking your policy,see if abroard , that if you need any assistance at all,that either the insurance company or the uk breakdown who arranges your assistance, are responsible for the company abroard who comes to your aid , a caravanner had his car writ off by a foriegn rescue company arranged by a uk company, and in the small print neither the insurance co. nor the uk company will accept responsibility ie. he lost the money the car was worth, it is stated "that it is the responsibility of the vehicle user to make sure the foriegn co. is insured ??!!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Russell

Glad things went well

Rita

Ours has 3 years Camper Assist

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am glad you are back on the road Russell and you got reasonable service from Camoper assist.

Just a quick question was it the front or rear suspension that was low?


Richard...


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Russ, i can't believe you had such a bad experience, but very pleased to hear all sorted, and Jenny is o.k, she certainly is a fab pooch. Thanks fot the other advice, will report back when sorted. J


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gelathae said:


> Would you advise ditching Camper Assist even though you have it for free with a new vehicle?
> 
> .


I wouldn't ditch it- you don't lose anything by keeping it on.

In the 3 years we have had our van we have called out Fiat Camper Assist 3 times and Saga once.

We tend to call out Fiat when it is a Fiat fault and Saga when it is something simpler- eg puncture.. In practise, in UK, they both send the AA or RAC to your immediate rescue and then a private long low loader or garage are contacted if further help is needed.

One of my beefs with Fiat was that they did not appear to keep a record of the fault or of your details so, every time you called them they had to take all your details again. This, on a UK mobile, cost us a fortune. I suggested they keep a record of your name, address, vehicle type etc etc centrally and, when you join Camper Assist, issue you with a reference number to quote when you phone them so that your details can be read off the computer very quickly.

I also pointed out to them- apparently without any effect- that it would help them in their quality control and fault spotting, if they kept a record of the occurence of faults. Each time we phoned, with the same fault, it came as a complete shock to them.

One thing we now carry, along with a list of useful phone numbers, is a list of all the information the breakdown service might want if you have to ring them;

VIN number
Registration number
Your mobile phone numbers
Date of registration
Type of vehicle 
and so on....

Our first encounter with Fiat took place in the dark in Spincourt, northern France and trying to find all these numbers, with flattening torch, one feeble mobile signal, an Easter fayre in town and a town without any road names...well, it was not an experience to dwell on. It is much easier if you can read all the numbers from a list calmly and composedly.

G


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Russell, 

Sorry to hear you had a problem, just as a foot note for large rear wheel drive MH’s i.e. yanks and such like, if you have a suspended tow, once the front is in the air get your recovery agent to let the load off the rear axle, I have been told, I don’t know if it is true, to jack up one rear wheel, the wheel will turn a few degrees, then put it down again before removing the propshaft for towing. We had a recovery a few years back, the recover agent did not release the load and whilst undoing the proptshaft the strain smashed the Universal Joint coupling on the axle – a very expensive repair, theirs not ours but it was off the road awaiting bits… 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Suspension*

Richard

It was the front nearside suspension. As an indicator, I could get three fingers in the gap between the wheel arch and the tyre on the drivers side, and only a finger and a bit on the passenger side.

I can now get three fingers in both gaps.

That sounds awful, but it was my way of measuring. The RAC man logged it as "down by 1 1/2 inches.

Since posting, I have emailed Enfield to thank them for their help reference to Jenny, I have emailed the RAC to ask them to look again at their dog policy and also emailed Fiat to state that Camper Assist is a shambles, mostly for reasons Grizzly states. If we have a customer number, then all details are there, but looking for VIN numbers and goodness knows what is a kerfuffle. I have also asked for a UK geographical landline.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> On arrival at Guest Trucks, we waited a few moments and then the foreman took a look. He concluded that the suspension bits needed greasing as they were dry. It is possible that the suspension bits were stuck in the down position. Anyway, Guests greased everything, took the motorhome for a test drive and came back. We left a few moments later. No charge was made. I am now researching whether the Fiat and Alko suspension should have been greased previously when the van had it's first mechanical service.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell

As for the chassis the front bit has nothing to do with Alko and as far as I know unless someone can correct me there is nothing to be greased on the front suspension?

I think that the bottom arm might have been seized at the bushes and all they have done is free it off. This might be a permanent cure or might not be. I would call the garage back and ask exactly what they did. Fitting a new part would have been a better solution as if it was seized the bushed could be damaged.

Might be better to be sure than stranded again?

Rich...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ALKO*

Not sure exactly Richard but the chap did say it was down at the back as well. I think, given that these vans sit nose down anyway, then being down at the back may exaggerate this.

I am going to Coventry on Saturday, so will call in.

I have also emailed the place that did the one year service to ask id the ALKO bits were greased back in August. I have not had a reply yet.

Will let you know.

Russell

Edit - I could not wait til Saturday so have made a call. The chaps who sorted it out is not there at present, but a colleague thinks he would have "greased the nipples"!!!!!! on the ALKO part. (My guess then is that if the rear was stuck down as it were, it would force the front lower, and the front is lower than the back anyway. To get level, even on a level pitch, I have to raise the front by about three inches)

I do clearly recall though the chap who checked the van stated there was nothing amiss in terms of broken bits etc, plus he did a road test.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for a clear and logical progression through your problem - reading through it will certainly give ideas for anyone else who has a problem and may preent a problem becoming a nightmare.

It is very true that forward planning makes things smoother - and you have supplied an excellent model of how to tackkle things.

Glad it appears to be sorted and that all restored to a good working condition.

Dave


----------

